# Swappin Viper 160VXL with Python 871XP



## zigger212003 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am going to replace my one way viper remote start with a Python two way start and it appears that the wiring is identical and the plugs match up perfect. So I plugged in my python and the door locks didnt even work right? The python is also a security system and Im wondering if I need to wire in my security system wires in order to have my Python 871XP work right. I need some help because ive been pulling my hair out trying to get this to work and it seems like I keep running into a brick wall. The remote start works on the python but when I try to start my vehicle manually the car wont even turn over. But when I remote start it and put the key in and turn it to on it works fine. Is there anyone out there who can help. If you can help me get this working Ill paypal you $50. Thanks and I hope I can get some help. Also if there is a way to bypass my security system I would be happy with that also because my 1997 Bonneville is my work vehicle and there is nothing in it to steal it so if there is a way to jumper, bypass the alarm Im fine with that also. Take care guys and I hope you can help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

zigger212003 said:


> I am going to replace my one way viper remote start with a Python two way start and it appears that the wiring is identical and the plugs match up perfect. So I plugged in my python and the door locks didnt even work right? The python is also a security system and Im wondering if I need to wire in my security system wires in order to have my Python 871XP work right. I need some help because ive been pulling my hair out trying to get this to work and it seems like I keep running into a brick wall. The remote start works on the python but when I try to start my vehicle manually the car wont even turn over. But when I remote start it and put the key in and turn it to on it works fine. Is there anyone out there who can help. If you can help me get this working Ill paypal you $50. Thanks and I hope I can get some help. Also if there is a way to bypass my security system I would be happy with that also because my 1997 Bonneville is my work vehicle and there is nothing in it to steal it so if there is a way to jumper, bypass the alarm Im fine with that also. Take care guys and I hope you can help.


 you will have to hook up the door trigger and the horn and a few other things. not really hard to do, heres the info on your auto
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/alarmdetail/1852.html
1996 Pontiac Bonneville Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information
Constant 12V+	Red Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Yellow Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Pink Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 2 Brown Ignition Switch Harness 
Accessory Orange Ignition Switch Harness 
Tach Purple/White Multi Coil Pack 
Brake Switch Light Blue Brake Switch 
Trunk Release Black (-) in Driver's Door Boot 
Trunk Pin Orange/Black (-) Harness from Trunk LID 
Parking Lights Brown Driver's Kick Panel 
Head Lamp Yellow Light Switch 
Factory Disarm Light Green (-) Driver's Kick Panel or at RAC Module Passenger's Side 
Door Trigger White Courtesy Light under Dash 
Door Lock Light Blue (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Unlock Orange/Black (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Horn Wire Black (-) Steering Column 
Windows Up LF=Blue, RF=Light Blue, LR=Green, RR=Light Green 
Windows Down LF=Brown/White, RF=Tan, LR=Purple, RR=Purple/White 

Need more ask


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

This might help:

PONTIAC 

MODEL YEAR(S) 
BONNEVILLE 1996 -1999 
KEY T-HARNESS IMMOBILIZER 
N/A GM-2 GM's VATS ANTI-THEFT System, Requires 791 Bypass Module 
PART COLOR LOCATION DIAGRAM 
12 VOLT CONSTANT RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 PINK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 N/A 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 ORANGE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) GRAY/BLACK (-) @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) BROWN (+) LOW in DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
POWER LOCK RED/BLACK (TYPE B) IN EITHER DOOR BOOT 
POWER UNLOCK ORANGE/BLACK (TYPE B) IN EITHER DOOR BOOT 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE GRAY (+) IN DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS 
DOOR TRIGGER TAN (-) and DARK BLUE (-) Use both wires, See NOTE *1 4099_BONNEVILLE_(-) NEGATIVE DOOR PIN ISOLATION CIRCUIT.pdf 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION LIGHT GREEN/BLACK (-), Requires Part #775 Relay @ COURTESY LIGHT 
TRUNK RELEASE BLACK/WHITE (+), Requires Part #775 Relay LOW IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN BLACK (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH PURPLE/WHITE or WHITE @ IGNITION COIL 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE LIGHT BLUE (+) or WHITE (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM LIGHT GREEN (-) IN EITHER DOOR BOOT 
ANTI-THEFT 2 WHITE or 1 WHITE and 1 PURPLE, wires are in an ORANGE tube GM's VATS System @ Ignition Switch Harness 
NOTES 
NOTE * 1 the TAN (-) is for the DRIVERS DOOR, located in the DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS, the DARK BLUE (-) IS FOR ALL OTHER DOORS and is located LOW in the DRIVERS KICK PANEL, use both DOOR TRIGGER wires and DIODE ISOLATE when connecting to an ALARM SYSTEM, to connect.

Door lock diagram


----------



## zigger212003 (Sep 13, 2010)

The connection on the viper and on the Python appear to have the same connection and wiring diagrams to the car. Im just wondering if I could swap the control boxes with a few modifications with the wires?? Because they both appear to have the same connectors from each unit. I tried this earlier but the 871XP has the alarm in it also im just wondering if I need to wire the alarm to get this to work because the wiring matches up and plugs into the head unit of the python except for the the alarm wires? Is there any way around this??


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

give it a shot


----------

